# Neuer Laptop gesucht u.a. Gaming und ca. 1200 Euro Budget



## Taio (6. August 2021)

Hallöchen, nachdem wir innerhalb der Familie beschlossen haben unseren PC vom Netz zu nehmen, suche ich nach einer Alternative.
Ja ich weiß ein Gaming PC als Laptop ist immer so eine Sache, aber ich will einfach nicht vom Couchtisch aus zocken, zu unbequem und der Blick auf den TV ist mir nix und der PC nimmt auch ne Menge Platz weg. Daher also ein Laptop. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Wie ist dein Budget?
ca. 1000 - 1200€

Kannst du Angebote für Forschung und Lehre wahrnehmen (Schüler / Azubi / Student / Lehrer / Dozent / Professor)?
nein

Welche Displaygröße bevorzugst du?
17 Zoll, 15,6 gehen aber auch

Bevorzugst Du ein mattes oder ein spiegelndes Display bzw. möchtest Du das Notebook auch unter freiem Himmel nutzen?
eher matt

Wofür soll das Notebook voraussichtlich verwendet werden?
Gaming, Office, Bearbeitung von Grafiken für Zuschnitt (Nähen, Cricut oder wie das Teil heisst)

Willst du mit dem Notebook spielen? Wenn ja, welche Spiele mit welchen Ansprüchen an die Darstellungsqualität?
Ja, definitiv
Full HD und hohe Details wären schön
Spiele wenn ich Zeit habe, wobei es in letzter Zeit sehr rar war
FarCry Reihe, TESO, Fallout 4, Diablo 2 Remaster (sobald ich dazu kommen würde), Diablo 3, WoT und älteres Zeugs, wobei neue Spiele auch nicht verkehrt wären

Willst du das Notebook häufig mobil nutzen?
nee

Welche Ansprüche an die Akkulaufzeit stellst du im Officebetrieb bzw. beim DVD schauen sein?
da eher stationär genutzt ist Akku eher unwichtig

Bist du auf das Notebook angewiesen, d.h. benötigst du zuverlässigen Service (Vor-Ort-Service)?
nein, nutze es nicht beruflich und ohne gehts auch mit Tablets oder Handy

Welche Anschlüsse benötigst Du?
HDMI, USB, SD Kartenleser wäre schön
DVD Laufwerk wäre auch gut, aber zur Not gehts auch extern

Habe den hier gefunden nach einiger Recherche aber bin nicht mehr so up to date bzgl Komponenten
https://www.lenovo.com/de/de/laptop...n-5-series/Legion-5-15ACH6H/p/82JUCTO1WWDEDE0

Hier noch ein Link von Geizhals mit glaube ich größerer SSD und mehr RAM








						Lenovo Legion 5 17ACH6H Phantom Blue, Ryzen 5 5600H, 16GB RAM, 1TB SSD, GeForce RTX 3060, DE (82JY006KGE) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Lenovo Legion 5 17ACH6H Phantom Blue, Ryzen 5 5600H, 16GB RAM, 1TB SSD, GeForce RTX 3060, DE (82JY006KGE) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, 127ppi, 144Hz, non-glare, IPS, 300cd/m², AMD FreeSync • CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 5600H… ✔ Notebooks ✔ Testberichte ✔...




					geizhals.de
				




Für Tipps bin ich ansonsten dankbar, also auf welche GraKa und welchen Prozessor ich evtl besonders Ausschau halten sollte.

LG Taio


----------



## Batze (7. August 2021)

Wenn mal alle so eine Auflistung machen würden wie du.   

Also erstmal.
Einen Desktop PC kann man nicht schlagen, ist dir ja auch klar.
Und für das was du da an Spielen aufgezählt hast sollte die Kiste voll reichen, da gibt es erstmal nichts daran auszusetzen.
Auch ein Diablo 4 sollte damit noch spielbar sein.
Ab das ganze Spass macht auf so einem kleinem Monitor ist allerdings eine ganz andere Frage.
Ganz Ehrlich, du wirst dich sehr sehr umgewöhnen müssen. Ich könnte darauf nicht wirklich zocken wollen, also intensiv. Ne. Da hätte ich bei Familie noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden.
Aber die Kiste geht schon.


----------



## Taio (7. August 2021)

Ja leider ist das aufgrund der derzeitigen baulichen Gegebenheiten in der Wohnung nicht anders möglich und ob ich nun meinen alten Phenom II 945 BE wirklich noch extra aufrüste oder den an meinen Schwager verschenke, ich denke das ist dann auch egal.
Laptop auf kleinerem Monitor ist schon okay und solange die Möglichkeit besteht das Ganze auch mal an den TV anzuschliessen um zB Fotos anzuschauen etc sollte das schon gehen.
Wenn ne größere Wohnung da wäre oder n Haus, dann würde sich mir diese Frage auch nicht stellen, dann wären die 1000 Euro "sinnvoller" in den PC gesteckt worden.
Aber danke für die Antwort


----------



## Batze (7. August 2021)

Dann ist alles okey. Also der Lappi, also den kannst du schon nehmen, ist nicht der schlechteste. Und Lenovo hat mittlerweile in Sache Lappi auch einen ganz akzeptablen Ruf.


----------

